
An Update about Redis Developments in 2019 - abd12
http://antirez.com/news/126
======
fastbmk
TL;DR

* Clients will stay simple, RESP3 is backward compatible with RESP2

* ACLs are mostly an anti-fool protection.

* True multi-threading is impossibly hard to implement, but there will be some ad-hoc workarounds.

* Better persistence will be getting better.

* Existing data structures solve everything, so their number won't be extended.

* Read @antirez twitter to stay tuned.

